# Word 2003 - Berechnung



## alex130 (7. November 2007)

Hi
Ich habe eine Frage und zwar, wollte ich eine Berechnung in Word machen, doch irgendie funktioniert es nicht...
Ich habe folgende Tabelle:
Artikel - Menge - Einzelpreis - Gesamtpreis
Und ich trage einen Artikel, Menge und den Einzelpreis ein und nun wollte ich, dass der Gesamtpreis berechnet wird, also habe ich bei Gesamtpreis folgende Formel erstellt: 

```
=(Menge*Einzelpreis)
```
Aber nun steht da "!Textmarke nicht definiert MENGE", aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich die definieren kann.
Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen?
Danke


----------



## Leola13 (8. November 2007)

Hai,

wenn du in deiner Tabelle beim Gesamtpreis über Tabelle - Formel folgendes eingibst :


> =PRODUCT(LEFT)



sollte es funktionieren.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## alex130 (8. November 2007)

Hi
Danke, ich hab gestern noch ein bisschen gegooglet, und hab folgendes gefunden:

```
=PRODUCT(B2:C3)
```
So wird die zweite Zeile aus der zweiten Spalte mit der zweiten Zeile aus der dritten Spalte multipliziert, soweit funktioniert auch alles, aber wenn ich nun noch eine Zeile hinzufüge, dann wird keine Berechnung durchgeführt, außerdem wird die Berechnung nur durchgeführt, wenn ich auf die rechte Mausstaste klicke und dann auf "Feld aktualisieren".
Kann man das auch ändern?
Danke


----------



## Leola13 (9. November 2007)

Hai,

wenn du vor hast grössere Berechnungen durchzuführen, wäre es nicht besser dies in Excel zu machen ?

Ciao Stefan


----------

